# Show Us Your Countries High Voltage Lines



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Title Says all....

Some near me...


High Voltage at Secaucus by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


High Voltage & Jersey City Skyline by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


High Voltage Monster Tower in Secaucus by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


High Voltage Hill Climb by Jersey JJ, on Flickr


20140629_123841 by Kilovolt Andrew, on Flickr


20140627_195630 by Kilovolt Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## rafalxp (Oct 8, 2010)

Poland :
750 kV Rzeszów-Chmielnicka


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Amazon river in Brazil


















Renato|Anápolis








Renato|Anápolis


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

You know that there are already at least two threads discussing power lines?

This: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544990
And this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1382059


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> You know that there are already at least two threads discussing power lines?
> 
> This: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544990
> And this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1382059


The First one is low voltage and the second one didn't come up in a search...they should merge my thread into the second thread.


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

Venezuela


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

Everywhere they all look the same. :lol:


----------



## LanGeo (Mar 24, 2013)

500 кV

Фотографии в альбоме «Волгоградская область», автор langeo на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some recent high voltage photos ive taken


High Voltage lines in Chatham,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


High Voltage lines in Chatham,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Electric Feel in Cos Cob,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

China

These are not my photos, they are taken from press releases.

Yunnan to Guangdong +/- 800kv (UHVDC) line


















Anhui to Shanghai 1000kv (UHVAC) line


----------



## meokpa (Sep 20, 2015)

Nexis said:


> Title Says all....
> 
> Some near me...
> 
> ...


This is great! Human brain is too great!


----------



## human187 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nexis said:


> Some recent high voltage photos ive taken
> 
> 
> High Voltage lines in Chatham,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


New "towers" in Moscow (they build em like this maybe for 2-3 years) are similar in some way:




Some of these things looks monstrous:








source









source


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Some from around Australia


2010-05-14_1528-39A by Druey K, on Flickr


North-western side of the South Morang Terminal Station by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


Powerlines at Dusk by Mr Magoo ICU, on Flickr


Pimba Rd by Cat, on Flickr


CONNECTED by Luke Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

@RokasLT: I believe that most powerlines in Lithuania are from Soviet era

@human187: since when are in Russia ( and the former Soviet Union) tubular steel pylons used for voltages over 35 kV? 
As I know many lines in the former Soviet Union with voltages in the range between 110 kV and 500 kV are installed on towers of prefabricated concrete. Since when is it done? On Youtube I saw a Soviet propaganda video from the 1950ies, which shows among other the erection of such towers with helicopter aid.


----------



## human187 (Aug 30, 2012)

Obelixx said:


> @human187: since when are in Russia ( and the former Soviet Union) tubular steel pylons used for voltages over 35 kV?
> As I know many lines in the former Soviet Union with voltages in the range between 110 kV and 500 kV are installed on towers of prefabricated concrete. Since when is it down? On Youtube I saw a Soviet propaganda video from the 1950ies, which shows among other the erection of such towers with helicopter aid.


I failed finding such info right now. I can only say that both metal and concrete pylons are used as of today, probably metallic are currently replacing concrete.


----------



## LegendMeadow (Nov 2, 2015)

A couple of photos, taken near my house up in rural Nordland.


----------

